# New 180G Setup - Help w/ Sump Needed



## marmot74 (Apr 24, 2008)

Hey Guys,

I have recently acquired the following

Aqueon 180G w/ Dual Megaflow OverFlows

It came with a Megaflow 4 sump. I want to utiltize both returns in the tank obviously.

I am curious what pump I should use for the return on this setup? I am new to this sump thing so any help is appreciated!

Thanks
Mike


----------



## Hoosier Tank (May 8, 2007)

Welcom to C-F! Hows you Budget?
The supreme Mag-Drive 12 is the pump of choice, but if you're like me and trying to do this for minimum $$ check out the *CA-4000* like I got for my 180's sump form
Catalina Aquarium http://www.catalinaaquarium.com/. I really couldn't be happier.


----------



## marmot74 (Apr 24, 2008)

Thanks,

I looked at the Mag Drive 12 and it goes for about $120 CAD where I am. Might have to check it out! Can't wait to get this sucker all setup!

What about the Eheim compact pumps? Are they any good?


----------



## Hoosier Tank (May 8, 2007)

No experiance with them personally. But as far as I have read, everything Ehiem makes is top notch...


----------



## marmot74 (Apr 24, 2008)

Another thing I am trying to figure out is what else should I add for filtration beyond the Megaflow 4?

I want to keep us much equipment out of the tank as possible.


----------



## sleepy09 (Jan 15, 2009)

Is that megaflow 4 setup complete? Are there bio balls and sponges in it? You can use quilt batting or floss as the filter. I put it on top of the bio balls under the drip tray. You will also be able to hide your heater in the sump. Their are alot of people on here that use nothing but a sump for their filtration. They move alot of water and do very well as a filter on your tank.

Is your tank a reef ready tank with built in overflow boxes? If so, you can run the drains with 1 inch pvc pipe or use the pool filter hose. Most people don't use the hose because they make alot of noise. I am using a mag drive 950 gpm return pump on my tank and it keeps up with the water flow very well. I have my returns plumbed with 3/4 inch thin wall pvc back to the tank. If you go with pvc pipe go with thin wall pipe and sweep elbows. The sweep elbows don't have a sharp bend in them and it allows the water to flow more smoothly. The thin wall pipe allows for more water to flow thru it.


----------



## marmot74 (Apr 24, 2008)

Yes it has built overflows with 1 drain and 1 return on each side of the tank.

It has bio balls with a drip tray above it with a filter floss layer between them.


----------



## marmot74 (Apr 24, 2008)

Another question about this sump thing. The drain pipe height is adjustable. How do I know what the optimal height is? trial and error? start high or low?

The tank is currently being filled! Yee ha!


----------



## sleepy09 (Jan 15, 2009)

> It has bio balls with a drip tray above it with a filter floss layer between them.


That is all you need as far as filtration. Make sure that you put the sponge where it is in the picture on this page. http://www.premiumaquatics.com/aquatic- ... 19015.html The bio balls are your biological filtration and the filter floss and sponge are your mechanical filtration. That is all you need.



> Yes it has built overflows with 1 drain and 1 return on each side of the tank


Run each one of the drains from the tank (using pool filter hose or pvc pipe) to each one of the pipes on the sump. Put the pump in the other end of the sump and use clear acrylic hose with or without pvc pipe split between both returns. You can use hose barbs to split the hose between the two returns or run pvc pipe to each return using a tee, a hose barb and some acrylic hose. I used 3/4 inch hose and pvc pipe on my wet/dry.



> The drain pipe height is adjustable


Is that the drain pipe from the tank or the pipes that go into the sump? If you are talking about the drain pipes in the overflows in the tank, I would recommend putting the drain pipes as high as you can. This will cut down on the noise alot. If you don't have stand pipes in your overflow boxes you can build your own or you can buy them from here. http://www.dursostandpipes.com/?page_id=6. I made my own using durso's diy instructions.

If you are talking about the pipes going into the sump, I would recommend that you just hook it all up and then play with it to get it to work and sound like you want it to. Just keep adjusting it until it does what you want it to. I am guessing that you will want to adjust those drain pipes to match the flow rate of your pump but I am not sure.


----------



## marmot74 (Apr 24, 2008)

Yes I was talking about the height of the standpipes for the 2 drains. I put it as high as possible and its running great!

I just finished filling the tank and turned the sump on. I was waiting for the big flood caused by something I screwed up but all's running good.  Its quiet and water level in the overflows is constant. I assume thats good?

Thanks for all the help with this!


----------



## Hoosier Tank (May 8, 2007)

Just in case you haven't tried it yet...
Turn off the pump and make sure the sump doesn't overfill from the tank drains. Since your overflows are built in it probably wont, but better to check now than during a power outage when you're not home.


----------



## phill (Jan 29, 2004)

We need some pics ! I'm jealous of that big a tank :drooling:

Even some cell phone pics will do. Take a few of your sump and plunbing set up too, you may get some goods suggestions/pointers.


----------



## marmot74 (Apr 24, 2008)

Hoosier Tank said:


> Just in case you haven't tried it yet...
> Turn off the pump and make sure the sump doesn't overfill from the tank drains. Since your overflows are built in it probably wont, but better to check now than during a power outage when you're not home.


This has been done! All is good. Wife is quite happy there was no flooding :thumb:

Pictures are coming soon  Time to start cleaning the sand......


----------



## marmot74 (Apr 24, 2008)

Here's a few pics! Enjoy. My first sump so be gentle!

Return









Wet/Dry Sump w/ Heaters









Drains









Overflow









Tank


----------



## marmot74 (Apr 24, 2008)

Hopefully someone can help me here.

I am having a strange issue with my return. If I have the ball valve open 100% on my return the pump is loud or something really close to it is. If I close the ball valve from like 12 o'clock to 2 o'clock position the pump is dead silent. I am experiencing no surging or anything like that in my overflows etc.


----------



## KaiserSousay (Nov 2, 2008)

> Megaflow 4 sump


I would google and wade thru till I could get all the real info I was looking for.
From your pics, looked to be braided water lines out of pump??? I know why you used them, very flexy..but all the ones I looked at had way to small an inner diameter for use, could be your noise issue.


----------



## marmot74 (Apr 24, 2008)

The Megaflow 4 came with 2 braided hoses for the drains which I am NOT using. I did 1" PVC piping instead. As for the returns I used 3/4 inch PVC that spits to 3/4 inch clear vinyl tubing.


----------



## DanDee (Mar 7, 2008)

marmot74...Is that a mag9.5 or 12? Personally I would not use 3/4 tubing on my returns, I wouldn't trust it. Also the back pressure you are adding is probably keeping the pump from vibrating...thus no noise. Easy to check..just open the valve and feel the pump...close the valve feel the pump. BTW Your tank looks great, it is just like mine :thumb: I went with two smaller return pumps instead of one larger one, no big deal. I hard piped all my return lines as I put in valves for easy water changes. :dancing: I also have 1 1/2" drains that are as high up in the overflows as I could get...I believe they are quieter that way. 
LOOKS GREAT =D> 
Dan


----------



## marmot74 (Apr 24, 2008)

Its a Mag Drive 12. The noise doesn't seem to be caused by vibration. Either way when I feel the pump it's the same open or partially closed. The noise just goes away when I partially close it. Boggles my mind!


----------

